
Apple customers can now buy or rent titles directly in the Prime Video app - jazzdev
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/01/in-a-significant-change-apple-customers-can-now-buy-or-rent-titles-directly-in-the-prime-video-app/
======
bradknowles
I’ve been able to do this for months.

But you are always at the mercy of Amazon. Even if you “paid” for the movie or
TV show, if they want to take it away, they can easily do that. If they lose
the license to show that movie or TV show, then it doesn’t matter that you
“bought” it.

------
wtt604
When techcrunch says "buy" do they really mean the the apple customer actually
OWNS one? Or has that business model completely gone?

